# otanixkoizumi set :)



## CrystalSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

been a while since i took a crack at the old photoshop
used to graphic-ize like, every day haha
so i decided to make myself a 'set' for good times sake
rates?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Perfecto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks cute.

10/10

Make one for me?


----------



## dice (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm quite impressed


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Killermech (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks very nice.
Just not a big fan of the avatar since it obviously was resized and got slightly blurry. You should've just cut the part from the original to maintain the sharpness quality.
Would've fitted better as a set imo.

9/10 for originality and quality for the set


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice.It's better than anything I could have made.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 10, 2008)

Not bad, but that signature's taking up a fair bit of page real estate...


----------



## Prime (Jun 10, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Not bad, but that signature's taking up a fair bit of page real estate...



what Psyfira means is it is larger that 400 x 100 which is the maximum of a sig here at gbatemp.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks everyonee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im getting kinda rusty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah i tried cropping the avatar but it wasnt enough and i had to convert it to jpeg which blurred it

ohh sorry i didnt know ill try my best to resize it ASAP


----------



## JPH (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks alright to me...better than anything I could do.
A bit over the signature width and height limit, but I won't pick at ya.


----------

